# kennel disinfectant/deodorizer



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

What do you guys use? I have used bleach/water solution for years. People have mentioned otoban, simple green, top performance 256, and pinesol. Bleach doesn't get rid of odor for me...and my kennels are outside, so ventilation isn't a big issue. My dogs get put int he trailer when I clean kennels until they are dry.

A lot of breeders I have spoke with that have been breeding for 20 plus years use a pinesol solution. Please if you are an "internet" genius/trainer do not bother responding. ](*,) Looking for breeders that actually KNOW what works and what is safe. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

when i worked at a kennel in Maine we used Simple Green--but one of them was pink, go figure--and powerwashed at least once a week. this place was not a private kennel, it boarded and did Doggie Daycare, so i don't think you'd have to powerwash quite so often for your own dogs, since they all have the same germs, etc


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

wysi wash 

http://www.wysiwash.com/


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I like Odoban in a one gallon sprayer and cover everything per their instructions for deoderizer and disinfectant. I think 7 oz to a gallon, let it set for 10 min. We also use (alternating with odoban) other similar products from other manufacturers in case there is overlap in what they will really kill. Odoban at sams club is pretty inexpensive up against other commercial disinfectants. If you clean a great deal or a large area, look at a 55 gallon drum of whatever product.

Bleach destroys the metal, if you weren't aware. Probably the worst thing for a kennel if you don't absolutely get it all off when rinsing. We do use it occasionally, but take great pains to clean it all off. I like it before sealing the concrete to lighten up any stains.

To reduce odor, use a sealer regularly to treat concrete and wood. We recently got some concrete poured inside our kennel and had the contractor look at the outside poured by a different contractor. He said most people fail to maintain their concrete by sealing regularly. Driveways, sidewalks, etc. We took his advice and sealed again outdoors, and will do so probably every 6 months or so. Fall, Spring. put it down with a gallon sprayer from a hardware store, let it dry. We clean daily, but that made a difference in odor/cleaning time. Also, if you have concrete, get a self leveling sealer for your expansion joints. Pour the self leveling sealer below the top of the surface, and most dogs will leave it alone. We also used concrete caulk. That got dug out pretty quick and I wouldn't recommend it if the dogs have access to it. If you have very drivey, bored dogs, expect that. 

I really am a proponent of pressure washing also. Get a cheap electric one and a replacement plan at Lowes and use it daily. Uses a lot less water than a hose, and cleans better, faster, in my opinion. I will have ours hooked up with lines run so we just plug the hose in indoor and then outdoor. Saw/used this in a kennel in Belgium. It REALLY speeds up cleaning and reduces odor. Right now, We just run a 70' line out one center kennel and can get all the outdoor kennels.

Also, if you are trying to get a better smell and not disinfect, laundry detergent seems to do a good job also. Having been in military kennels that were cleaned regularly with pine oil, and several other contract and private kennels using various methods, these are some tips that work.

Almost forgot, Concrete sealer will make the concrete somewhat slicker, so you have to decide if it is applicable to your situation. Watch your step, and know your dogs. 

Good luck


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.concretenetwork.com/products-sealer/comparison.html

A guide to help understand what you might need acrylic vs. penetrating sealer.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

dave when you say "pine oil" are you talking about pinesol? thanks for the info...very helpful.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

yes. that was military terminology for it. Also, it was made by the lowest bidder or lighthouse for the blind, and not really pinesol.

And I can't stand the smell anymore. I like the light, clean smell of odoban.




Justen Haynes said:


> dave when you say "pine oil" are you talking about pinesol? thanks for the info...very helpful.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

I was using pinesol...diluted of course...but heard a bunch of flack about it on the PDB about how it is toxic to dogs when dried, and then it rains again. That it is deadly and can kill the dogs...any truth to that at all??


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

no idea. I am sure someone can pipe up. 





Justen Haynes said:


> I was using pinesol...diluted of course...but heard a bunch of flack about it on the PDB about how it is toxic to dogs when dried, and then it rains again. That it is deadly and can kill the dogs...any truth to that at all??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wysiwash here also. 

I do a lot of gardening and the over spray and runoff hasn't bothered any of my plants.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Justen Haynes said:


> I was using pinesol...diluted of course...but heard a bunch of flack about it on the PDB about how it is toxic to dogs when dried, and then it rains again. That it is deadly and can kill the dogs...any truth to that at all??


Its kind of like don't put your dogs on Pressure treated decking board....its toxic.....but how much of it do they have to eat before its toxic. Military has been doing for years and years and still do it, no issues. My concern would be pads? If anything.

Wysiwash, I use to like it, but there is really no smell at all, its like chlorine from the pool, and if you don't maintain the nozzle it clogs very easily not allowing full spray patterns. Make sure its empty after each use or the caplet basically waters down and is useless. Honestly, I don't see much with wysiwash over pressure washing period. 

Bleach will eat away a brand new kennel faster than anything to include male urine!!!

Concrete seal is best option, however have a squeegee, since the concrete is sealed, especially females who squat to pee, it usually remains in the area unless you have a good degree of incline to drainage. Water bubbles and stays on top...if you have spassy dogs or kennel crazed, could be dangerous just as Dave said it is very slick......however last so much longer and easier to clean.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Wsywash in line with a pressure washer can't be beat. You get a great clean from the pressure wash and disinfectant/deodorizer from the Wysiwash, takes care of parvo and other viruses while being totally safe, no need to rinse, and has a residual effect, so it's a winner for me. 

Pine sol - won't touch it with a 10' pole, it's very harsh, and yes, it has phenols in it which are toxic (anything with pine oil). Must be rinsed too, which just adds another thing to do.

In order for bleach to be effective you actually need to wash the kennels first to get rid of any organic matter, then bleach for your disinfectant, then rinse and let dry before letting the dogs back in. So that's just way too many unnecessary steps/extra time for me.

Ang


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Dave Colborn said:


> I really am a proponent of pressure washing also. Get a cheap electric one and a replacement plan at Lowes and use it daily. Uses a lot less water than a hose, and cleans better, faster, in my opinion. I will have ours hooked up with lines run so we just plug the hose in indoor and then outdoor. Saw/used this in a kennel in Belgium. It REALLY speeds up cleaning and reduces odor. Right now, We just run a 70' line out one center kennel and can get all the outdoor kennels.


I'm trying to visualize what that pressure wash system you used in Belgium would look like, any pictures of it? We pressure wash almost every day and dragging everything around is a real PITA, this sounds like a nice setup.

We're in the planning stages of a new indoor/outdoor building and are also looking at central wet/dry vacuum systems. I've heard some good things about them, reduce dampness/water after cleaning as well.

Ang


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Obviously sanitation is important across the board but I am reading these solutions as pertaining to breeding operations or places with lots of dogs. What's safe/ standard for disinfecting a single outdoor 10 by 10 that always houses the same single dog?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i have a small operation and don't breed, but have multiple (2-3 max) dogs here at any given time

all the same rules and guidance about sanitation i have read on here have applied to my set up

wood deck area is pressure treated but also clear coated with a product made in japan that i reapply every year. get an occasional deck chewer but never had a dog get sick and i don't tolerate chewers and muzzle/manage those types. i'm more concerned about chewing on metal

i wash often and pressure wash every few days but am careful not to take off the clear coat with it 
- i have a very heavy duty washer but i can vary the amount of pressure by keeping the nozzle farther away. works fine for me

concrete areas have been well sealed with a penetrating sealer. concrete was lightly brushed so no slip problems with it when wet and it gets REAL wet very often. i've re-sealed it a couple times over the years. easy to see when water stops beading up and starts soaking in and easy to seal with a bug sprayer

no probs with either area and i don't use any type of cleaner except a little detergent unless i have a major mess to clean up

also use a blower daily and that helps with the fur/dirt etc

coming from a Navy background, daily maint has worked for me over the years


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nick Hrycaj said:


> Obviously sanitation is important across the board but I am reading these solutions as pertaining to breeding operations or places with lots of dogs. What's safe/ standard for disinfecting a single outdoor 10 by 10 that always houses the same single dog?



I have only two dogs and a small back yard because of a corner house. Most of the back yard is concrete because of a covered patio and another large section of concrete that had a above grouond pool befoer I bought the house.

The Wisywash pressure washer is great for keeping everything clean especially with two intact males GSDs pissing on all the concrete and large flower pots. 

They both crap in the 15 x 15 area of soil in the yard. They rarely go in the kennel run other then to go through it to use their dog houses that are inside the garage. Dog door in the garage wall.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

lol..... my house mutt has no balls but he pisses like a race horse compared to most of the mutts who come here that DO have balls and just mark a lot


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

THink of a car wash. They don't have a pressure washer in every bay. Just one or two that produces the amount of pressure to sustain all the bays.

Picture water hose spigots. Pressure washers that are set up in one location have spigots that you can plug a quick release into, turn a valve open, and pressure wash. I sent you a PM with my number if you have any more questions. Good luck with your project. 

If you are in a cold area, heat the floors with boiler heat run through the floor. very efficient.
Even if you can't hook up heat immediately, run the lines through the concrete.




Ang Cangiano said:


> I'm trying to visualize what that pressure wash system you used in Belgium would look like, any pictures of it? We pressure wash almost every day and dragging everything around is a real PITA, this sounds like a nice setup.
> 
> We're in the planning stages of a new indoor/outdoor building and are also looking at central wet/dry vacuum systems. I've heard some good things about them, reduce dampness/water after cleaning as well.
> 
> Ang


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

One dog or ten, the standards should be the same. Keep the poop scooped or sprayed down into the septic, seal the concrete or wood, have a place for the urine to run off and drain away. Use disinfectants that kill stuff, not just deodorizers. 

Think of the ground you cover with your dog on a shift. You need as much or more than anyone else, because you don't want the stuff he inevitably gets into to breed and grow at your house affecting him every day, until it catches him on a day when his defenses are down. Also good schedule for flea and tick and heart worm treatment.

No standing water in the yard.

In my opinion, it should all be set up to take the least amount of time, as it isn't a task many people like to do. I'd have it set up to take less than 5-10 minutes and put a lot of time in walking my dog early on to get him to not expect to poop or pee in the kennel. Scooping poop off grass takes a lot less than cleaning concrete or wood and the residue naturally leaches back into the soil easily .




Nick Hrycaj said:


> Obviously sanitation is important across the board but I am reading these solutions as pertaining to breeding operations or places with lots of dogs. What's safe/ standard for disinfecting a single outdoor 10 by 10 that always houses the same single dog?


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

the kennel in Maine--Brickyard Kennels, incidentally--had heated floors in the kennel runs and it was fantastic because you knew the dogs were always nice and warm, even with the heat loss of the door to the large gravel outdoor runs in the middle of winter. i don't know how much such a set-up costs but it was worth every penny. the powerwash system they had was one big boiler-looking unit and a hose system that you cranked out to extend to all the runs on either side and their outdoor rocks, too, because almost all the dogs eliminated on the gravel, not inside their indoor sections. the gravel we bleached, because it could air out, but the cement floors and tiled walls we used the Truegreen stuff and the poop was scooped six or seven times a day because the dogs were taken from their runs and put into a central play area several times a day, too. i honestly don't know if one needs to be as stringent with cleaning one's own personal kennels so long as the dog isn't constantly eliminating in it, but it certainly couldn't hurt, and the powerwash thing was worth its' weight in gold--warm water in cold weather and lukewarm in warm weather...great results and the place NEVER smelled.


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Dave, i always forget how nasty the places we go are. I should be twice as diligent with my own safety with touch transfer and I obviously have boots and gloves. Thinking of the meth nasty the dog ingests via his feet pads makes me want to bathe him immediately and constantly... Disgusting people...


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Nick Hrycaj said:


> Dave, i always forget how nasty the places we go are. I should be twice as diligent with my own safety with touch transfer and I obviously have boots and gloves. Thinking of the meth nasty the dog ingests via his feet pads makes me want to bathe him immediately and constantly... Disgusting people...


Baby wipes for his feet before you put him back in the car.

Ang


----------



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

While i was still working as a trainer at the ZOO, we used BAKING SODA mixed with water to clean the ORANGUTAN's enclosure. It kills the ODOR and DISINFECTS at the same time. We were not allowed to use CHLORINE or other chemicals since their health is very fragile.


----------

